# [SOLVED] TP-Link TL-WA801ND Repeater Setup



## Hamdan

Hi I've been trying to extend be wireless range further around my house 

I have a D-Link DIR 615 as main router and I've been trying to use TP-Link tl-WA801ND as a repeater

The problem is that whenever I turn on the TP-link router and connect to my network I can't connect to the internet on my network here are my settings:





































I appreciate any and all help and support :grin:


----------



## Hamdan

*Re: TP-Link TL-WA801ND Repeater Setup*

I already solved this problem to see how I did ,or if you want help yourself, just go over to:
http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies.cfm?t=1920491&p=-1&#bottom


----------



## 2xg

Hello,

Thanks for sharing us the resolution to your issue. Glad all is well now.


----------



## Hamdan

No thanks necessary =D


----------



## Herman7

A good day to you Hamdan,

While searching for help about the settings for using a TP-Link TL-WA801ND as repeater, I came accross your posting.

You seem to have solved a very simular problem as I have at home. I also have a TP-Link TL-WA801ND which I want to use as repeater. Last weekend I spend hours and hours to get it connected to my network and yes, I did manage to do so but not a single bit is transfered via the repeater. Even worse, I think the repeater is blocking all data traffic via my network because I cant surf the internet via my pc nor my iPhone as long as the repeater is switched on. As soon as I swithc off the repeater (by pulling the electricity plug) I can surf the internet as normal.

At the end of the treat of your posting there is a link to a certain web-page but I think that link is no longer correct. Could you please send me the screen prints of your settings and perhaps advise me how to solve the problem. I would very much appreciate it since I don't want to have another night with four hours of sleep.

Many thanks in advance,
Herman


----------



## Hamdan

Hi Herman,

Here are the screenshots:

























Here's the step by step process and notes I wrote for another user on the whirlpool version of this thread:


> 1- Connect the repeater to your laptop with a cat-5 Ethernet cable
> 2- Set your Ethernet port to the address 192.168.1.100
> 3- Go to 192.168.1.254 in your browser
> 4- Enter admin for the user and admin again for pass
> 5- Go to network tab from the left menu
> 6- Make sure the ip isn't included in your main routers ip range
> 7- Go to wireless and put it as universal repeater and then hit survey and click connect on your main router's network
> 8- Go to the wireless security tab and enter in your main router's security settings
> 9- Go back to the network and their should be a new setting there called gateway in that field put in your main router's gateway (the ip address you use in your browser to connect to the main router it's usually 192.168.1.1)
> 
> I heard you can connect the tp-link router to the main router by a cat-5 cable and it should then just configure itself but I doubt that's true and it would stop working when you plug out the cat-5 cable if it was true. Also in the network tab you can change the IP address of the repeater to DHCP but I don't know if that has any advantages cause I don't think you can connect to the repeater again if you do that.
> 
> Some Helpful Resources:
> TL-WA801ND - Welcome to TP-LINK
> http://www.tp-link.com/resources/software/200912243172316.pdf
> http://www.tp-link.com/Resources/document/7106503452_TL-WA701ND_QIG.pdf


Also the settings I use may not be the best settings for you depending on the base router you have. My base router is D-Link DIR 615 and does not support WDS (Wireless Distribution Service) which is why I use universal repeater mode and not repeater mode. The downfall of universal repeater mode is that it cuts throughput in half. If your router does support WDS then just follow the setup instructions for repeater mode in the quick setup guide and you should be okay.


----------



## Herman7

Good day to you Hamdan,

The screenpictures with your setting made me realize that I had switched IP-address with Gateway in the LAN window. It was staring me in the face but I didn't see it :blush: until I saw your settings. After correcting it the repeater did what it has to do. 

So many thanks for sending me your reply. My next challenge is to re-install the IP-cam I had working.

Enjoy your day!

Greets,
Herman


----------

